# Hunter Mountain, NY 2/20/2010



## thinnmann (Feb 20, 2010)

I skied Hunter Mountain today.  The snow conditions were excellent on the front side (I never got over to the west side.)  Light was a bit flat, but wit no wind and temps from about freezing to 35, it was a nice day.

Started skiing at about 8:45.  There were no big lines until about 10:15.  The A lift lines were huge after that, but the singles line actually wasn't too painful.  D lift in the afternoon had hardly any line, so I skied that from about 2-3 PM.

Despite the hugely negative photo of the A lift line from mid-afternoon that I am going to post, the snow conditions were really great.  A little ice was around, but nothing really boilerplate.  Everything was powdery or skiable hard pack.


----------



## billski (Feb 20, 2010)

Wow, with a photo like that, it makes me never want to go collect a pin at Hunter.  I'm sure hoping that was the worst of the worst!


----------



## thinnmann (Feb 20, 2010)

Yes it was the worst of the worst - that was about 1:30 PM.  Just go on a weekday and it will be great.

I was actually surprised how much skiing I was able to get in before, between, and after my daughter's races despite the lines.  As I said, the singles line on A lift was not too painful, and the other lifts were pretty OK.

The worst thing I did all day was ski a closed trail next to the trail where the race was held to bring down jackets and ski pants to the finish line.  There was soft snow, but no base, and I bottomed out on a bunch of rocks.  Doh!  Then the kids did it after their second run and also compromised their race skis.  I hate that.  Do you know how much a good stone-grind for racing skis costs these days?  You can't even find one anywhere near New Jersey....


----------



## dmc (Feb 20, 2010)

We skied the Y chair while all that mess was going on - never a line..  Purna was nice - pretty empty...  Rode it a bunch of times.. Clairs had some traffic.. 
Mountain stayed open until 4:20 today so we got some extra runs in off the front...

It's the end of the holiday week.. I expected a crowd...


----------



## dmc (Feb 20, 2010)

billski said:


> Wow, with a photo like that, it makes me never want to go collect a pin at Hunter.  I'm sure hoping that was the worst of the worst!



It is the worst of the worst... But as I said - the west side was empty.  No lines at all.


----------



## 180 (Feb 20, 2010)

We skied all day mostly avoidiing the lines.  They sold close to 8000 tickets today.  Biggest day in years.  Bumps were great Clairs, Crossover, 42 and the bump course on Ike.  

I skied the closed trail by the racing.  It was clearly thin cover.


----------



## abc (Feb 21, 2010)

They must have worked the butts off their groomer team! Friend skied Friday and said the re-frozen snow (they got a bit of freezing rain) was pretty nasty. Warned me not to bother. 

Went for x-c skiing at Minnewaska instead. Too warm for much speed. But at least I only paid $6...


----------



## JimG. (Feb 21, 2010)

Yesterday and today were excellent at Hunter.

Sun today was really nice.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 21, 2010)

Have to decide .....Skip work tuesday or wait until thursday after all the snow has fallen...But then I'm going to hit the Mogul camp on Sunday and maybe stay until Monday...decisions decisions...have to see how much falls monday night.


----------



## dmc (Feb 22, 2010)

kingslug said:


> Have to decide .....Skip work tuesday or wait until thursday after all the snow has fallen...But then I'm going to hit the Mogul camp on Sunday and maybe stay until Monday...decisions decisions...have to see how much falls monday night.



Looks like Thurs will be the day...


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 22, 2010)

billski said:


> Wow, with a photo like that, it makes me never want to go collect a pin at Hunter.  I'm sure hoping that was the worst of the worst!



Yes you do but you want to hit a weekday.  Hunter is one kick ass mountain.  Some really great steeps and bumps.  Southeast exposure on the main face is a delight on a sunny day.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## dmc (Feb 22, 2010)

4aprice said:


> Yes you do but you want to hit a weekday.  Hunter is one kick ass mountain.  Some really great steeps and bumps.  Southeast exposure on the main face is a delight on a sunny day.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



Or for the people that can actually handle expert terrain and can't get days off midweek...  Come on a weekend..  Especially now that the season is over for most..  The lines are not nearly as bad as people would want you to believe...  We seriously skied on to the Y chair both days this weekend...


----------



## oakapple (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm probably going to do Hunter on a Sunday in March. Lines shouldn’t be bad by then.


----------



## dmc (Feb 22, 2010)

Y Lift Saturday


----------



## 180 (Feb 22, 2010)

A tale of 2 mountains this weekend.  Saturday was grey and Sunday was bright and sunny.  The mountain has left lot's of moguls on Ike, Clairs and 42nd street.  The grooming has been impeccable.  They have winched loads of trails leaving a great packed powder surface.  Rumours of a new 6 pack are also getting real hot.

Pictures and video.
http://picasaweb.google.com/huntermt2/Hunter20100222#


----------



## dmc (Feb 22, 2010)

180 said:


> A tale of 2 mountains this weekend.  Saturday was grey and Sunday was bright and sunny.  The mountain has left lot's of moguls on Ike, Clairs and 42nd street.  The grooming has been impeccable.  They have winched loads of trails leaving a great packed powder surface.  Rumours of a new 6 pack are also getting real hot.
> 
> Pictures and video.
> http://picasaweb.google.com/huntermt2/Hunter20100222#



I like the rumors... 

I think I stumbled across you tracks this weekend... 
Sketchy getting to the line but not bad once in...


----------



## andrec10 (Feb 22, 2010)

Look for those rumors about the 6-pack to become true soon enough.:wink:


----------



## dmc (Feb 22, 2010)

andrec10 said:


> Look for those rumors about the 6-pack to become true soon enough.:wink:



Thats the current rumor...  About the rumor.. All generated by very well placed people...  Of various placements. Around the place..


----------



## andrec10 (Feb 22, 2010)

dmc said:


> Thats the current rumor...  About the rumor.. All generated by very well placed people...  Of various placements. Around the place..



YES!:smile:


----------



## millerm277 (Feb 22, 2010)

thinnmann said:


> Despite the hugely negative photo of the A lift line from mid-afternoon that I am going to post, the snow conditions were really great.  A little ice was around, but nothing really boilerplate.  Everything was powdery or skiable hard pack.



Go on a weekday, it's a whole different mountain. You'll only ride A and Z, and they'll be empty all day. :smile:


----------

